# Repainting ACLs



## logan.the.collector (Dec 30, 2020)

Recently I started repainting some local ACL milks that I dug between 2018 and 2020. They aren't perfect but they look really nice from a normal viewing distance on the shelf. Here are some photos!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 1, 2021)

That is something else! Meticulous or what? You have a lot of patience.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Jan 1, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That is something else! Meticulous or what? You have a lot of patience.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Gets pretty hard to do once your hand starts shaking, thats all I am going to say haha. Still have a lot of bottles to do. I would never do this for a bottle thats not local. I am happy with the results thus far though


----------

